# Change of address and payslips



## hello_world91 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello everyone.

I have a question about my payslips. I have just recently moved to a property that will accommodate me and my wife together. This means that as we're submitting the application next week probably, only one of my payslips will have the new address on it (since I changed it this week), the rest of the payslips that I already received will obviously have my previous address on it, and so will my P60. Do we have to mention somewhere in the application there is only one payslip with my new address because I've just recently moved? If yes, where do we mention it (online application or appendix 2)?

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Attach a note to the relevant payslip about new address. Not a biggie.


----------

